# Out of date Guide



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

When I jump to a day or two advance on the program guide it aways says it's out of date and ask if i want to update now. This is everyday and even sometime on the sameday I updated early that day. Does anyone else see the same issue with the VIP211?


----------

